# i want to learn how to make my own tshirt customizable website. how do it do that? what software program do i need to learn and? dreamweaver?



## lliwnhoj (Jul 16, 2013)

i want to learn how to make my own tshirt customizable website. how do it do that? what software program do i need to learn? dreamweaver? where could i buy a complete website design tutorial on making my own tshirt customizable website?
if i want to take it to the next level on my tshirt printing business and i want to put up my own website, what software should i learn? is it adobe dreamweaver? where could i buy a complete easy tutorial on a software for designing a customize website?? thank you very much. your answer will be very helpful.


----------



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi 

Just to bit of info, really sorry if its below your level :/ 

When i first wanted to make a site and advertise shirts and a custom shirt making website app thing, i looked everywhere and couldn't find anything reasonable.

In the end i was so frustrated I forked out £1000 for a designer to make me a personalised website with a garment decoration interactive part to the site.
I was happy with the completed site, and did what i wanted, people could insert their images see the shirt come alive in front of them add text etc... then i got a bit smarter and looked at how it was done then found out it was made using Open Cart for the shop side of things which can use paypal or sage and the other payment services.
It was also coupled with the design studio software call OPENTSHIRTS.

Open tshirts is $199 (it was then) and the open cart system is free (i believe) so i paid a lot for something (had i have been smarter) could have sorted myself cheaply.

Again sorry if its not the level your after!


Colin


----------



## sais (Sep 2, 2013)

hi Colin,is there a Openshirt downloadable for free?
thanks,another newbie here,
Arnold


----------



## bora (Sep 15, 2007)

sais said:


> hi Colin,is there a Openshirt downloadable for free?
> thanks,another newbie here,
> Arnold


Opentshirts is free. You can download it at Open Tshirts.

Or you can have it installed, configured, loaded with arts and products for a very low price.

www.indygraphix.com


----------



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi, yeah ive just found its free!! again best to check on this forum before handing over that cash!


----------



## OLO (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I was really looking for some useful ideas about website.

Send from my Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## bora (Sep 15, 2007)

SilentPenguin said:


> Hi, yeah ive just found its free!! again best to check on this forum before handing over that cash!


I guarantee you there is nothing to worry about that cash.
I bought the the art pack and the upload module for the opentshirts
software. They own www.advancedartists.com and advancedtshirts.com - advancedtshirts.com where you can find a bunch of apps for your printing business.

Custom printing t-shirts, mugs, mouse pads and license plates indygraphix.com


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

I would just say stop right here. You're essentially wanting to create your own website from scratch and from what it seems you've got no coding experience and haven't dug into Dreamweaver much at all. I wouldn't even go down this path.

Setup a WordPress site and purchase a premium theme. You'll be ripping your hair out if you begin trying to mess with Dreamweaver in anyway at all.


----------

